# Not available



## eduard85

Bonjour,

I need to translate '*Not available.*' into Russian, but I don't know which of the following translations is the correct one.

The text is just 'Not available.' and appears when the user places the mouse over an icon that shows traffic information (when there is enough data to calculate it).

*Недоступен.
Недоступна.*
*Не доступна.
*
Thanks


----------



## Kirill V.

In this context I'd say _Нет данных_


----------



## Rosett

You can also write "Доступа нет."


----------



## Kirill V.

More generally Not available = Функция недоступна / Информация недоступна

In any case, I think you do need some noun. Just _Недоступно_ might work, if yuo really need to save space... But it sounds too much as a literal translation from English to me... So I'd go with something more specific, if there's enough space for that


----------



## Vadim K

kayve said:


> In this context I'd say _Нет данных_



So would I


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> You can also write "Доступа нет."


In IT usage, that's "Access denied", and as such inapplicable here.

"Нет данных" ("no data") is fine.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> In IT usage, that's "Access denied", and as such inapplicable here.
> 
> "Нет данных" ("no data") is fine.


This is not IT usage, this a plain UI.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> This is not IT usage, this a plain UI.


A user interface serves as a medium for user-machine interaction and is part of a computer program, being therefore very much an IT notion. The term IT was used by me in the most general sense possible, not in some specific, professional jargon sense as you seem to have misunderstood.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> A user interface serves as a medium for user-machine interaction and is part of a computer program, being therefore very much an IT notion. The term IT was used by me in the most general sense possible, not in some specific, professional jargon sense as you seem to have misunderstood.


When addressed to general public, general IT terms tend to baffle minds, unfortunately. Other people could misunderstand it, too. I think the point is to make it as simple as possible in the common non-IT terms.

"Нет доступа" is a simple way to make the OP proposal Russian-like.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> When addressed to general public, general IT terms tend to baffle minds, unfortunately. Other people could misunderstand it, too. I think the point is to make it as simple as possible in the common non-IT terms.
> 
> "Нет доступа" is a simple way to make the OP proposal Russian-like.


As a matter of fact, that's exactly what I'm talking about: by using the IT term _доступ_ in an ambiguous way, you're confusing the user. It's not the user that has no access to the information, but the website. The user doesn't know this though: they're likely to think it's_ them_ being denied access to the information. They don't need to know the inner workings of the website. That's why it's best to resort to the most neutral variant suggested by *kayve*.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> As a matter of fact, that's exactly what I'm talking about: by using the IT term _доступ_ in an ambiguous way, you're confusing the user. It's not the user that has no access to the information, but the website. The user doesn't know this though: they're likely to think it's_ them_ being denied access to the information. They don't need to know the inner workings of the website. That's why it's best to resort to the most neutral variant suggested by *kayve*.


"Доступ" is a common term, meaning the same as IT "доступ", unlike "данные" which is predominantly IT.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> "Доступ" is a common term, meaning the same as IT "доступ", unlike "данные" which is predominantly IT.


The difference is that one is ambiguous in the given context, and the other isn't. I don't think any sane person has problems with the definition of _данные._


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> The difference is that one is ambiguous in the given context, and the other isn't. I don't think any sane person has problems with the definition of _данные._


"Данные" in the given context is not a substitute for "availabilty", just because the OP points to availabilty of data.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> "Данные" in the given context is not a substitute for "availabilty", just because the OP points to availabilty of data.


Of course it isn't, on its own. But when you combine it with the negative predicate _нет – _suddenly, magic happens.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Of course it isn't, on its own. But when you combine it with the negative predicate _нет – _suddenly, magic happens.


There is no magic in the given example. "Данные" is added on arbitrarily and is redundant here.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> There is no magic in the given example. "Данные" is added on arbitrarily and is redundant here.


_Данные_ is arbitrary? Here's a quote from the original message: 'The text is just 'Not available.' and appears [...] when there is (not) enough *data* to calculate it'.
_Данные_ is redundant in "нет данных"? Is this a joke?


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> _Данные_ is arbitrary? Here's a quote from the original message: 'The text is just 'Not available.' and appears [...] when there is (not) enough *data* to calculate it'.
> _Данные_ is redundant in "нет данных"? Is this a joke?


"Not available" - that's what it says.


----------



## iezik

Rosett said:


> You can also write "Доступа нет."





Sobakus said:


> "Нет данных" ("no data") is fine.



I'm not sure if there is a standard Russian translation for "Not available". Here are few translation examples

Cromebook: This webpage is not available: Веб-страница недоступна
LibreOfficeCalc: not available: недоступно
Google Chrome: This webpage is not available: Страница недоступна
Microsoft (example): Service not available: Служба недоступна
Wikipedia for НД: not available: нет данных 

So, both translations are already used. I would go for недоступно as it seems to be preferred translation for existing programs. I also trust more the companies that have already produced plenty of programs, as shown here by Google and Microsoft.


----------



## igusarov

I'm not aware of an absolutely precise translation of English root "avail", the one that would cover every possible use case of "not available". Each translation suggested above has its connotations which may render it inappropriate...

"*Недоступно*" (root-for-root: "inaccessible") implies that the requested object _exists, but there's no way to obtain/reach it_. In pre-Internet era this word would have been used to describe, say, an unreachable mountain peak or some unaffordable luxury item. In Internet era this word is best used, for example, if a web page is tempopary not available due to transport problems or because of server maintenance. It also sounds natural if used about a cell phone which is switched off or out of the coverage. In both cases it still bears the connotation "the thing you asked for does exist, but can't be delivered to you right now".
This word is used as a generic fallback translation of "not available" only if there's no better (more natural) option for the given context.

"*Нет доступа*" (root-for-root: "no access"), despite being very similar to the previous option, has a very strong connotation of "unreacable due to insufficient access rights". In the era of computers this phrase is used in the sense "access denied" so often, that this sense is the first thing that comes to mind. It must be a very specific context for this phrase to be a good translation of "not available".

"*Нет данных*" (root-for-root: "no data") is technically a bit ambiguos, but this is rarely an issue because the intended meaning is usually clear from the context. It could mean that:
a) requested data does not exist;
b) requested data may exist, but the server is unaware of it (equivalent of "нет сведений"). Connotation is "not that I know";
c) requested data can't be produced/calculated from available source data (equivalent of "недостаточно данных").
Each of these meanings implies that the requested information _does not exist_ to the best of servers' knowledge.

"*Недостаточно данных*" (root-for-root: "insufficient data") could be used in your context if you wanted to go into details and provide a specific message for this particular reason.

"*Неизвестно*" (root-for-root: "unknown"). Pretty much the same use cases as "нет данных". Quite generic.

Having said this all, I think that "неизвестно" or "нет данных" are at the top of the short list for this particular context.


----------



## Rosett

igusarov said:


> "*Нет доступа*" (root-for-root: "no access"), despite being very similar to the previous option, has a very strong connotation of "unreachable due to insufficient access rights". In the era of computers this phrase is used in the sense "access denied" so often, that this sense is the first thing that comes to mind.


In this case, you'd better say "нет прав(а) доступа", or "доступ запрещён". "Нет доступа" does not refer to or specify the access rights.


----------



## igusarov

Rosett said:


> In this case, you'd better say "нет прав(а) доступа", or "доступ запрещён". "Нет доступа" does not refer to or specify the access rights.


What you say is true. Phrases suggested by you are more clear and less ambiguous. But for some mysterious reason people still use the phrase "нет доступа" in the sense "access denied" often enough.


----------



## Schiavono

> But for some mysterious reason people still use the phrase "нет доступа" in the sense "access denied" often enough.



I think 'нет доступа' already has that personal directive meaning that '_you_ don't have the rights for accsess'.

But the main difference is that it deffinitely means that_ there's still something _but you cannot reach it

And 'недоступно' is more general and could mean that _there's just nothing behind it...  _
It's also general in cocern of personality, it could mean that it's not available for you because you don't have rights, or not available for anyone because it does not work as function


----------

